# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  REACTIVO DE AMONIO RANGO ALTO (25 TESTS) MARCA HANNA HI733-25

## AgroFórum.pe

Estimados, ofrecemos reactivos para medir amonio rango alto marca HANNA. Contamos con stock disponible y realizamos también  importaciones a pedido en 7 días.  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
Cel:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* ventas@agroforum.pe    *Ver en Tienda* Temas similares: SOLUCIONES BUFFER PH 4.01, PH 7.01 y PH 10.01  MARCA HANNA REACTIVO DE AMONIO RANGO BAJO (25 TESTS) MARCA HANNA HI700-25 Medidor de Conductividad/TDS/Temperatura marca HANNA VENTA DE CONDUCTIVÍMETROS MULTIPARÁMETRO (MARCA HANNA) TERMÓMETROS DE PINCHAR MARCA HANNA

----------

